#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Ανιούσα υγρασία

## Ροδόπουλος

Σειρά από 4 άρθρα που εξηγούν το φαινόμενο 

Α. http://e-archimedes.gr/component/k2/item/6642-

Β. http://e-archimedes.gr/component/k2/item/6654-

θα δημοσιευτούν και τα επόμενα σύντομα.

----------

milt, Xάρης

----------


## Ροδόπουλος

Μέρος Β
http://e-archimedes.gr/component/k2/item/6655-

----------

milt, Xάρης

----------

